# Australians in Bomber Command



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

currently working on a research project and I've chosen to talk about the Australians in bomber command during WW2, namley heavy bombers.

I will be talking about the specific RAAF squadrons 460 etc... but also Australians as part of the RAF crews.

I'm just putting my feelers out there for any documents anyone might know of that relates to the subject.

All is muchly appreciated,

Alex.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Alex,

I dont know if you tried here and I dont know if this will display. Results of a search of the Austrialan Archives on squadron 460

http://naa12.naa.gov.au/scripts/Items_listing.asp?S=1&F=1&O=0&T=I&C=80

Topics that can be viewed.
Enemy combat
Re equipment of squadron
Formation of Squadron
Operations and such.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Paul,


I hadn't thought of checking the NAA, thanks for that mate.


----------



## Blenheim (Aug 16, 2008)

A worthwhile read to give you a good grounding in the subject would be:

"Chased by the Sun" The Australians in Bomber Command in WWII by Hank Nelson. ISBN 1-74114-847-2


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Agreed about the above book, it's a good read. Also Alex read up on the official histories here - Official Histories and Official Histories these should contain pretty much anything you need to know.
HTH


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm reading that book at the moment, good to know I'm on the right track. 

Thanks for those links Andy 

Alex


----------

